# System Power up issue after recent power failure



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I am having a strange problem with my PC and I believe my SMPS is the culprit. 
Config: 
i5 2400, Intel DH67BL. Zotac GTX 970 Amp Edition, FSP SAGA II 500W. 

The issue started after a few power failure occured and the PC turned off as my home UPS turned off due to heavy load. This happened 3-4 times yesterday. Now the PC wont boot even after proper shutdown unless I turn off the Power to the PC completely and wait for residual power in motherboard to die off. 

I believe this is related to my SMPS and not the motherboard. Any suggestions ? 

I would also like to know a suitable and better replacement powersupply. budget 5-8K. 650W+ as I need to overclock my GFX card.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2015)

Closing this thread as the SMPS is faulty. created new thread for query.


----------

